# Is my GSD too Skinny.



## Usmccasper (Apr 15, 2014)

Ok so if you have seen my post before you know the constant battle that i have with Jenna and her eating. i Have switched foods added wet food. Taken her to the vet (he says she is fine) given her deworming meds, flea control, exercise her at least an hour a day if not more, trained her (to mentally exercise her) and some of it seems to work for a while then she goes back to her old ways of not eating all her food or not eating at all. Now i know that a healthy dog will not starve themselves and that is not really the BIG issue. The reason i want her to eat so badly is that when i look at other GSD i see them full and pretty big. I need your help guys i am attaching some pics of Jenna give me your honest opinion is she just built that way or is she in need of some extra pounds also she will be a year old April 9 and to me looks a little small for her age let me know if its just me or is she small than she should be. Thanks everyone for always posting and helping this newbee out. Much love.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

First, she is beautiful, I love her markings! Second, while she could pick up a few pounds I don't think she is unhealthy at all. I had a male that didn't really fill out or start eating well until he was 4yrs...until then, he was skinny skinny! My girl Areli can be a picky eater, however, ever since I picked up, Probios (it's actually for horses in a tube that she likes the taste of; I give her a pea size amount before or after a meal and boy has it helped! It is just probiotics and prebiotic ) she has been a lot less picky and stools have been more consistent. She is very lean too, although not as ribby, but close. I wouldn't worry, your pup has been in a rapid changing cycle since she was born, it is slowing down some now, but her body has to regroup and fill out. Some dogs do it early, some do it later. Lean is better of course for joints and overall health, as long it is a non sick lean (which she looks like healthy and vet seemed ok with it too  ). 

Find the food she really likes (and try the Probios, it is inexpensive) and feed her that as often as you can (for Areli it is chicken and fish)... And don't worry, she is a beautiful dog and will continue to fill out for at least the next year...


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

She is on the thin side, but she still looks very healthy! My female was like that too, skinny girl with big ears, and didn't really fill out till she was about 3. As long as she's getting the nutrients she needs, I don't think you have to worry. She's very pretty!


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

I am worried about the size of my 10 m/o female. She isn't as thin but very small! Vet says she is fine, and when I see other GSD females they seem so much fuller and more muscular. Perhaps she will fill out! Your pup looks great though!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's lean and healthy looking but I don't like seeing the ribs, maybe finding a higher calorie food will help


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

holy crap, jenna looks like one of my dogs. color and size. julie is tiny and in other pics i can't find she shows ribs almost as bad as jenna's. ours is only 60lbs, vet says she's a little thin and lean but more a healthy weight than most of the dogs he sees.

julie is a very picky eater. she has no interest in raw. we have to get pretty creative in mixing things into her kibble while staying healthy. the dogs just were in for distemper vacs when my wife asked about weight gainer. he recommended some supplement but can't find it now so don't know what it's called. julie's been on it for a few days and i'll let you know in the near future if it was successful.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Your Baby could use a good Digestive Enzyme (to help assimilate her food properly) and Probiotic (to keep her gut healthy).

IMHO the best would be one of the two following human grade products, made for dogs. I have had great results with these two, and the Multi Vitamin - Feed Sentials.

SUNDAY SUNDAE (made from whole ground natural foods: Sunday Sundae Nutritional Supplement

DIGEST ALL PLUS: Wholistic Digest All Plus? - Digestive Support - Canine

And for an all around multi vitamin: FEED SENTIALS (made from Whole Ground Natural Foods) Feed-Sentials Nutritional Supplement 

I began giving our 8 1/2 year old GSD the full line of the Feed Sentials (Sunday sunday, Feed Sentials, Power of 3's, Sh-emp Oil, Phytin Chance) a few months ago, and now she is acting like a puppy! GREAT products! NO FILLER ingredients! The-Ultimate-Bundle

Good Luck!

Moms


----------



## Usmccasper (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you all for your reassurance and pics. Your dogs look great! I'll try everything you guys posted and update with pics later on.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

I'd say she is too skinny. I can see her ribs, and my vet just told me to increase how much I feed my puppy for that reason. She said that you should be able to feel their ribs, but not see them.

Unfortunately I don't have any advice for you - Maya will eat however much you are willing to give her! It sounds like you've already tried a lot for Jenna. In her case, if you and the vet are not worried about her starving or anything, then maybe that's just the way Jenna is and there's nothing much more to do about it. As long as she is otherwise healthy and you keep an eye on her for any signs of distress from not getting enough nutrition, then I guess I would just recommend doing what you're doing and not worrying overly much. Just keep a watchful eye on her


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

You are not alone my GSD she going to turn one the end of April; she is on the petite side has same issues too; about eating I don't know why; its like a punishment for her every time I tell her to eat. She is 47 pounds.


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is Enza made a collage for her.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She's thin. Some GSDs just are for a couple of years. Drives us crazy. Pays for a new wing at the vet clinic, but in the end, sometimes they just aren't ready to put on weight. 

Joy was like this. She would eat when and if she felt like it. More often than not she leaves food in her dish. Sometimes she does not eat at all. She will be six in the end of July. In 2014, last year, when she was 4, she weighed 58 pounds. Now she weighs 63 pounds and looks great. 

I have another bitch, Hepsi, who weighed 57 at 2, and 55 at 3 years. She is lighter in bone and slightly smaller than Joy, and I just did complete bloodwork and EPI testing on her. Everything came back normal. Wonderful. She is just skinny.


----------

